# Woven Shaker Whisk Brooms - Made by Hand



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Use this whisk for 20 years, then pass it on to your kids. This is one of our most popular holiday gifts $20 +$5 shipping to Homesteading Today folks. They are very durable and made from fine hand sorted North American broom corn.

We accept paypal payments @ [email protected]

If you have any questions just send us a message at HT!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I placed my order for some candles via their etsy site today - and immediately got a shipping confirmation with a personal note saying they were sending some seconds, freebies, as a thank you. Can't beat that! looking forward to clean pure beeswax candles to illuminate our holidays. thank you so very much!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

cathleenc said:


> I placed my order for some candles via their etsy site today - and immediately got a shipping confirmation with a personal note saying they were sending some seconds, freebies, as a thank you. Can't beat that! looking forward to clean pure beeswax candles to illuminate our holidays. thank you so very much!


You're welcome. I was just emptying a box of votives and found a few that weren't perfect. It was your lucky day. Enjoy the candles!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay educate me...how is this product usually used?

I got to thinking about Christmas presents and decided one of your products would be my mother's Christmas present. And hopefully after Christmas I can order myself a Shaker Broom.

Do you accept Checks? And what address would I send it to? And how long after you receive payment would it be shipped(I'm sorry I don't have/do paypal)?


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Mrs. *******. I sent you a pm with info. Checks no problem.


----------

